# Can hedgehogs have allergies?



## peterparker (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey all!
Saturday and Sunday Pete had symptoms that makes me scared that he has a URI... He had a runny nose and if he wasn't asleep he would have fits of sneezing. Until Saturday he had been staying with my boyfriend's family for ~5 days and they have a cat that liked to lurk around the cage and a big dog. They brought him back to our apartment Saturday afternoon, saying they noticed the sneezing earlier that morning. I made an appointment with the vet for earlier this evening but late Sunday night all of his symptoms had disappeared. He still has no symptoms and it's Monday evening...
It was such an episodic thing but now I am worried that he still has a URI and I'm wasting time not taking him to the vet...
Is it possible that he has allergies to my boyfriend's house/pets?
Should I make another appointment at the vet?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

What bedding was he on at your boyfriend's house?
Does anyone smoke in the house?
Were there any candles lit/scents around him?


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

Ive found with my Stellaaa! Detergent i use to wash her fleece was acausing her lots of itchy skin stress. i started using a gentle really basic dish soap and hand wshung the fleece helped. Ive also noticed that frequency in bedding changes affects her, mainly her delicate tummy skin. Since they walk so low to the ground their bekkies are alsmost always cominh into contact with dirty bedding. Which means ammonia from urine, so if the bedding -i use yesterdays newz- goes too long without a change it drived her crazy so she chews the heck out of her tummy from itching. 

in between breaks outs to help heal though i use obviously and oatmeal bath and then a light application of emu oil. its good on excema and helps with itch, healing and soothing any related soreness.


----------



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

Please don't bring up old posts, I don't even think the op is still here


----------

